# can you acheive an ed hardy type garment wash look at home?



## thegoochking (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there a way i can achieve this look from home without sending the garment to a wash house?
http://www.edhardyshop.com/v/vspfiles/photos/M87-M90-2.jpg


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Not safely (and even if safety wasn't a concern, not easily).


----------



## thegoochking (Mar 4, 2007)

I jut noticed it says its a tie dyed shirt on the ed hardy website. How would i achieve that look with tie dye


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rit (who else!) has instructions for various patterns on their website.

RIT: Tie-Dye Patterns <br>

Ed Hardy looks like it is a single color dye applied sparingly to a tightly bundled (folded) shirt. Just experiment a little.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

thegoochking said:


> I jut noticed it says its a tie dyed shirt on the ed hardy website.


Ah, of course... oops. I was thinking it was bleached like so many of the Ed Hardy/Affliction, etc. type shirts. Tie dyeing you _can_ safely (and pretty easily) do at home if you want to.



thegoochking said:


> How would i achieve that look with tie dye


Like splathead said, you'd need to experiment. Don't use Rit, it's not a commercial quality dye. I'm pretty sure Dharma Trading sell commercial dye, and they have information on dyeing, tie dye, etc. on their site. There's also a lot of books on the subject, or you could Google for _shibori_. There's a lot of information out there so the experimentation doesn't have to start from scratch.


----------



## thegoochking (Mar 4, 2007)

Which ed hardy affliction shirts are bleached. Id like to see what they have done with bleach


----------

